# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 3: Teamplay, Mid range and CQC

## Remus3

*Map Awareness*

Going to start this off one, with my number two advice, Map awareness.
The way to get map awareness is to Aim Down the Sights(ADS) and spot the enemy so that the rest of your team know that the enemy is there. Always spot before you fire on the enemy, spotting places an orange icon over the enemies head, if the spot disappears reaim at the person. So long as you have a clear line of sight they will be marked, aside from aircraft with stealth... this lasts 5 seconds.

*Long range support*

I've seen a fair amount of snipers be strictly the lookouts for the rest of the team, they situate themselves so they can spot the enemy for everyone else and this keeps the field open for you to do any flanking manuevers. If you are the spotting sniper eventually you will unlock the bipods, these nifty feet stabilize the gun and inturn completetly removes scope sway, until you get the bipods however you can hold your breath to reduce it.(sprint button)

*Positioning*

The one problem I do see constantly within squads is that everyone is up in each others business, one grenade or rpg could wipe you all out if you aren't careful. The best measure is to be roughly 6 feet away from the person up to 10 feet. This provides ample explosive damage to not kill you, but also to react to ambushes along the sides of your path.

The biggest advantage to squad gameplay and even more so with people you know, you can spawn on them. As long as there is room nearby/inside of the vehicle (and not on team deathmatch), you can be right next to your comrade and bring the fight to your enemies ever faster. Be careful to not spawn into a gunfight, it's saddening to spawn and die instantly.


*Planning*

Idealy you want to plan ahead with your squad on what is going to go down, be it taking the objective and moving to an enclosure or positioning yourselves for the best angle of attack.. communication is key. Once you know what you are going to be doing, check the map again and find the least deathridden path. Your teammates died for a reason and that was to show you that area is not safe by their route.



*Resolving matters*

Take into consideration what your role will be until it is completed, if you must get in close to plant the bomb take your load out perks to reduce flak damage. What does the enemy have as a defense? You won't know this until you die or are capable of seeing the whites of their eyes, so take what you are comfortable with and most capable with as a weapon. After you see their defenses are either wiped them out or you died, change your plans accordingly.

Buildings are your greatest asset or greatest fear, it all depends on your situation and state of mind. If you know the enemy is camped out in the hallway and grenades just aren't cutting it and neither is a flanking assault, take out the buildings wall above their relative position. This can be best done via a tank or rpg, the goal is to bring the wall down on their heads. The extra side-effect of their death is the ones still remaining are in a slight confusion as to their surroundings and what just happened. Sweep in and clean them up in a smart fashion and the problem has been eradicated.

When firing from within a building, be sure to move around a lot, i've gotten kills on snipers because they constantly sit in the same area of the room.. and an rpg doesn't know the meaning of a grazing shot.




*CQC*

Mid range is out of the way, now for Close-Quarters Combat (CQC). With the tight spaces and ever changing distances to safe havens, it is safe to say.. quick reflexes will be needed. Burst firing, will save your accuracy as well as allow time for the sight to be adjusted without over-compensating... practice it. (Automatic weapons being fired in short burst of bullets instead of holding it down and "Spray and Praying" the enemy)

*Weapons*

I love shotguns for the mix due to the frag rounds blast radius, however SMG are usually the absolute best weapon for sweep and clears. Fast ADS, manageable power, with the added bonus of the straying bullets aren't so much a problem as there is very little room to actually go anywhere but down to prone. Peeking around corners and spoting should be first and foremost, there is no use in your death running down an alleyway.
If you run low on ammo during a shootout, swap to your pistol. it is far faster than reloading and can give you the time to suppress the enemy til they run out of their clip in turn you may reload.

*Tactics*

Cover, combat gets dangerous... better have somewhere you can hide.

Pistol/Rifle fire: tree's, mailboxes, rocks/rubble, walls being the best of course.
Machine Gun fire: walls of building are the best to get to, don't bother going prone as they have so much ammo it's almost futile.
Rockets/Tank fire: get out of the area, nothing stops these rounds except maybe another vehicle.(Even then the vehicle could explode so don't count on it)

Structures with heavy damage could collapse(distinctly known through a very loud creaking.. don't be inside or you are 99% ground meat.)

Cover should be second nature as you scout for enemies to throw bullets at, during firefights.. try not to stand in the open, please... it pains me to see people stand in the middle of an alley way firing rounds just to get eaten in a hail of gunfire.

*Optics*

CQC matches tend to require medium magnification to see across the street clearly. Great optics to use are:

Reflex (RDS): Red Dot Sight, quick-speed, close range.
KOBRA (RDS): quick-speed, close range.

Holographic (HOLO): quick-speed, close range.
PKA-S (HOLO): quick-speed, close-mid range.
M145 (3.4x): quick-speed, medium range.
PK-A (3.4x): quick-speed, medium range.

ACOG (4x): medium-speed, medium range.
PSO-1 (4x): medium-speed, medium range.

IRNV (IR 1x): Medium-speed, Heat signature, Night vision, hold sprint while ADS to steady or bipod.

Rifle Scope (6x): mid/long range, scope reflection, hold sprint while ADS to steady or bipod.
PKS-07 (7x): mid/long range, scope reflection, hold sprint while ADS to steady or bipod.

Rifle Scope (8x): long range, scope reflection, hold sprint while ADS to steady or bipod.
Ballistic (12x): longest range, scope reflection, hold sprint while ADS to steady or bipod.

With map awareness comes the most awesome feeling, knowing when the enemy is going to come out of cover, against runners be sure to give a slight lead (ahead of their direction in travel) so the time delay will hit their center mass spot on. Remember though, no two weapons are alike, experiment until you find something you like.

Don't forget to use grenades to scare the enemy out of cover and or change their route.


*Attachments*

Different attachments for different reasons:

Note: Not all attachments can be put on the same gun, some are exclusive to a certain class. IE: Recon rifles, straight pull bolt.

Bipod - Can be placed on flat surfaces or while prone. Increases accuracy and reduced coil. When used the bipod is a pivot, adjust your swing.
Foregrip - Lowers horizontal muzzle drift while firing, better for sustained firing.
Tactical Light - Aka Nova light, this is on by default on spawning. This can disorient and blind enemies.. but also gives away your position.
Laser Sight - Adds a visible red aiming beam to your gun, this increases hip firing accuracy and can disorient enemies, and also reveals your position.
Extended Mag - Increases total amount of bullets in each clip, giving you more shots before reloading.
Flash Suppressor - Hides muzzle flash, but does not silence your weapon. Decreases ADS and full auto accuracy.
Heavy Barrel - Greater accuracy while firing, increases vertical muzzle climb due to heavier ammo, but does not increase damage.
Straight Pull Bolt - Allows the sniper to chamber another bullet without zooming out first, bolt action sniper rifles only.
Suppressor - Significantly reduced sound from a discharge, and removes muzzle flash. bullets travel slower and do less damage at long range.

*Special Ammo*

12G Flechette - Increased penetration(thin metal etc), unreliable damage beyond 5 meters.
12G Slug - Longer range than other 12 gauge ammunition, less damage than buckshot in CQC.
12G Frag - Explosive round, 30% damage radius + bullet damage if it connects, 2 shots beyond 5 meters, 3 beyond 10 meters.
40MM SHG - Flechette darts, CQC lethal & penetration, unreliable beyond 7 meters.
40MM SMK - Smoke rounds, prevents soldiers and vehicle within the cloud from being spotted or laser designated for a short time.


*In many matches it has been the coordination and optimization that would subdue the enemy to their base and secure victory.*

----------

